# J & M Pennsylivania Heavyweights ?????



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hello All,To all the Pennsylivania Experts out there.On the J & M Pennsylvania heavyweights passenger cars the under body and trucks are painted a light green (aluminum primer color) .But all the pictures that I have found on the internet,all seam to be black.* * What is the right color?????????*
*Want the J & M cars right behind the New Accucraft T-1*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Tuscan sides.
Black undercarriage, black trucks, black roof.

PRR photo 1

PRR passenger cars

PRR passenger diesels were a mix of "Brusnswick green" (black) and Tuscan..
im pretty sure all the T1's were "Brusnwick green" (black), pulling Tuscan passenger cars.

Scot


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Scott for the info. 
Charles,Ryan and Dr Rivet,If the Above is true,Than My J& M Penn.Heavyweights are painted wrong ????


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
Is this the paintscheme of your cars?

J&M car one

Thats a specific PRR "named train" scheme..im not sure which train..
but its not a standard PRR scheme..could be that particular scheme didnt have a black undercarriage?
PRR was SOOOO huge and such a variety, that even for the "Standard Railroad of the World" there was a fair amount of variation! 
especially when you factor in different eras..

Scot


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob 

Unfortunately, the link Scot provided does not show the specific paint scheme used on the J&M cars which I suspect is pre-1920. We will not be able to rely on photos because I don't think color was in use at that point. We would have to trust painting diagrams. I will email one of my SPF friends who will know where to look for the info. IF the green DID exist, it was probably for a specific service and not common at all. Working on the ceiling in the storage building while it is a cool day [high 93] so I will do something this evening.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Jim.I knew I could count on You...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

ok..the green trucks might be correct..
but not in relation to the PRR T1.
here is a page:

PRR passenger car schemes

That mentions "olive trucks"..but only on PRR "pre-war" schemes..(before WWII)
Which means the scheme on your cars could be technically correct, with the green undercarriage..but that paintscheme wont prototypically match the T1, because the passenger car paintscheme pre-dates the T1 by 10-30 years..

need to figure out exactly what scheme is on those cars..what era.

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

(heh..I was typing my reply while Jim was typing his!  we came to the same conclusion at the same time..)


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Scott,Thanks .I was on that web site,but did not find that info.You are great.Thanks agan....


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Bob, 
According to my Pennsylvanian Railroad Passenger Car Painting and Lettering book, for steel heavyweights: 
Handholds, iron work, bottom of car, underframe, air brake equipment and piping, generator, baggage and RPO steps - ALWAYS was black 
Trucks, underneath equipment - battery boxes, water tanks and air conditioning equipment - 
1930 - Early 1943 - Olive, 
Early 1943 - mid 1944 - Tuscan, 
Mid 1944 - mid 1945 - Trucks green (I think that is what the chart means!), 
Mid 1945 and on - Black. 
Hopefully this will help you. 
Like a lot of things, you have to decide on an era and research as much as you can. 
The production T-1's were built in 1945-46, but the Accucraft model is a few years later after the fronts were modified, so they may have NOT pulled the Loewy Two-Tone cars, but they may have!!! 
As I always say, "It's your railway, so you can pull whatever you like"! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 26 Jul 2011 09:36 AM 
Bob, 
According to my Pennsylvanian Railroad Passenger Car Painting and Lettering book, for steel heavyweights: 
Handholds, iron work, bottom of car, underframe, air brake equipment and piping, generator, baggage and RPO steps - ALWAYS was black 
Trucks, underneath equipment - battery boxes, water tanks and air conditioning equipment - 
1930 - Early 1943 - Olive, 
Early 1943 - mid 1944 - Tuscan, 
Mid 1944 - mid 1945 - Trucks green (I think that is what the chart means!), 
Mid 1945 and on - Black. 
Hopefully this will help you. 
Like a lot of things, you have to decide on an era and research as much as you can. 
The production T-1's were built in 1945-46, but the Accucraft model is a few years later after the fronts were modified, so they may have NOT pulled the Loewy Two-Tone cars, but they may have!!! 
As I always say, "It's your railway, so you can pull whatever you like"! 
All the best, 
 David Leech, Delta, Canada 
David
I found the PRR "Fleet of modernism" coaches most attractive:


If I recall you did a set of cars....

Leech coaches 



FAM offering

PRR coaches


----------

